# LiveArt by NewtonIdeas?



## Weiskamp (Jun 14, 2011)

We're looking into various builders and came across LiveArt by NewtonIdeas. Has anyone used the builder or have experience dealing with the company?

Thanks!
~W


----------



## Do-more (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry it's more than a year since you have asked this question so this reply is probably way to late for you but it may help others considering the LiveArt design tool.

I use LiveArt on my website, in fact the company built the entire site for me. The design tool has been heavily customised for me as I print on to marzipan for cake coverings rather than for T shirts.

I have found them excellent to work with and I am very happy with the product.

My website is only available in Swedish as we only ship product within Sweden but you can use Google Chrome to translate and help you navigate the site.

If anyone has any specific questions I'm happy to help if I can.


----------



## LiveArt (May 11, 2011)

Thank you! MyPictureCake is fun to work with , so it's nice to see how it's now live.

I'd be glad to reply any questions too all who'd like to know about LiveArt Online Product Designer.


----------

